# Is this a nice halt or what?



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

On the forehand, not square and the rider's position is not correct.
One good thing I can say is that the horse seems to be stretching into the contact, but sacrificing everything else.
http://mb-dressage.com/graphics/halt.jpg This is a better halt for the lower levels, the rider is sitting correctly, the horses hind legs are square and engaged and he is standing with equal weight on all four legs. The only thing I would correct is the placement of the front legs, they should be slightly more forward.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> On the forehand, not square and the rider's position is not correct.
> One good thing I can say is that the horse seems to be stretching into the contact, but sacrificing everything else.
> http://mb-dressage.com/graphics/halt.jpg This is a better halt for the lower levels, the rider is sitting correctly, the horses hind legs are square and engaged and he is standing with equal weight on all four legs. The only thing I would correct is the placement of the front legs, they should be slightly more forward.


I meant the front legs. there are pretty even.:-|


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> I meant the front legs. there are pretty even.:-|


Yes, they are, but in dressage the halt is not judged for just being even in the front legs. You asked for a dressage person's critique and I gave you one.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> On the forehand, not square and the rider's position is not correct.
> One good thing I can say is that the horse seems to be stretching into the contact, but sacrificing everything else.
> http://mb-dressage.com/graphics/halt.jpg This is a better halt for the lower levels, the rider is sitting correctly, the horses hind legs are square and engaged and he is standing with equal weight on all four legs. The only thing I would correct is the placement of the front legs, they should be slightly more forward.


Maybe this one is a poor example.
What about this one.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Yes, they are, but in dressage the halt is not judged for just being even in the front legs. You asked for a dressage person's critique and I gave you one.


Oh no I'm not mad I was just excited that I got her front legs so square.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> Maybe this one is a poor example.
> What about this one.


Or dis one.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> I meant the front legs. there are pretty even.:-|


I agree with what Anabel said about the halt in that photo 100%. The only nice thing about that halt is the way the horse is stretching into contact.

You didn't specify that you wanted only front legs, you asked for a critque of a halt. Keep in mind- you posted a picture asking for critiques and you may get comments that you don't like.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

onetoomany said:


> I agree with what Anabel said about the halt in that photo 100%. The only nice thing about that halt is the way the horse is stretching into contact.
> 
> You didn't specify that you wanted only front legs, you asked for a critque of a halt. Keep in mind- you posted a picture asking for critiques and you may get comments that you don't like.


I'm not mad I guess I should've specified but I'd thought it would be obvious that I meant the fronts.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

All of those pictures the horse is not square or engaged behind and the rider could be slouching less. The second one has a better uphill balance and the third is back to being downhill.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

As a dressage rider, I prefer to see the hind legs square rather than the fronts, however when you do get a truely square halt that is hind-end driven, more times than not you're going to end up with all 4 square


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> All of those pictures the horse is not square or engaged behind and the rider could be slouching less. The second one has a better uphill balance and the third is back to being downhill.


I guess I should've said the horse cuz these were at the end of a 3 hour horse show. I take a pic at my barn next time I ride cuz my horse does some awesome halts but shes a little green.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> As a dressage rider, I prefer to see the hind legs square rather than the fronts, however when you do get a truely square halt that is hind-end driven, more times than not you're going to end up with all 4 square


I take a pic at my barn next time I ride cuz my horse does some awesome halts but shes a little green.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Fair enough - make sure you're asking for a "forward" halt - really drive your horse into the halt rather than petering out into the halt, and you should start to develop a very strong, square halt. Lots of lift and coming off the forehand.

Could I have said "halt" more? hehe


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Fair enough - make sure you're asking for a "forward" halt - really drive your horse into the halt rather than petering out into the halt, and you should start to develop a very strong, square halt. Lots of lift and coming off the forehand.
> 
> Could I have said "halt" more? hehe


Yes I know These were not "dressage halts" but they r the only ones on my pc. I actually do pirouettes with a grand prix horse who can also do a piaffe.


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

You're asking for a critique.
So take it.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I dont see that her front legs are even either...


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

letsgetserious said:


> You're asking for a critique.
> So take it.


_Excuse me!?_ What gives you the right to talk to me like that?
PS: I'm not mad I already said that.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Miss Katie said:


> I dont see that her front legs are even either...


They are.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Agree with the other posters. Horse doesn't look square and rider needs improvement in her (your?) position. 

We can only critique what we see.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> Yes I know These were not "dressage halts" but they r the only ones on my pc.


what's the difference between a 'dressage halt' and a.... 'regular' (?) halt? 

and if you didn't want a 'dressage halt' critique why did you specifically ask for a response from the dressage riders?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

All halts should be the same. Balanced, light, strait - regardless of what saddle you are in. 

Least that's what I think.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

upnover said:


> what's the difference between a 'dressage halt' and a.... 'regular' (?) halt?
> 
> and if you didn't want a 'dressage halt' critique why did you specifically ask for a response from the dressage riders?


Well in a dressage halt you ask alot more of the horse cuz you are asking for a straight halt. I didn't relize at the time that I was focusing on the front legs. It was a goal for me to get them more even. So naturally I was looking at that. I assumed cuz my horse does really beutiful halts that her back legs would be correct.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

All halts should be strait - regardless of what discipline you are in


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Lets all try not to hang people ok?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> All halts should be strait - regardless of what discipline you are in


Yes but you can't focus on all aspects of riding all the time. My horse would go insane.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I ride western. I want my halts to be straight and balanced.
Dressage is the foundation for all disciplines. 
You're not focusing on more than one discipline...just a straight, balanced halt which is the same regardless of what you ride.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Just wanted to say your horse looks good. She is at least attempting the square halt. The front legs are even, which is more then some can do.

Also If she is green still then she is doing alright. Don't worry with more time and paitence the hind end will come into place.

She is a nice looking mare. Keep up the good work


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

LDblackhorse said:


> Just wanted to say your horse looks good. She is at least attempting the square halt. The front legs are even, which is more then some can do.
> 
> Also If she is green still then she is doing alright. Don't worry with more time and paitence the hind end will come into place.
> 
> She is a nice looking mare. Keep up the good work


Thank you so much for the encouragment she only started under (english)saddle about 2 yrs ago. And she has wonderful dressage does lag yeilds,haunches in,shoulder in,shoulder out, she can do a piroutte but its very hard for her. jumps 3 foot and wins all the time.
Again thanx for the nice words it makes me happy that someone can see what I see.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

LDblackhorse said:


> Just wanted to say your horse looks good. She is at least attempting the square halt. The front legs are even, which is more then some can do.
> 
> Also If she is green still then she is doing alright. Don't worry with more time and paitence the hind end will come into place.
> 
> She is a nice looking mare. Keep up the good work


Oh and love the picture!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful mare, she is really gorgeous. for me when i say whoa i want the horse to stop, i dont care if it is square or not, but they better stops as soon as i say the word whoa lol, so im not much help but gorgeous mare!!! =)


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

reining girl said:


> Beautiful mare, she is really gorgeous. for me when i say whoa i want the horse to stop, i dont care if it is square or not, but they better stops as soon as i say the word whoa lol, so im not much help but gorgeous mare!!! =)


Thanks so much for the nice words.


----------

